# What is this, Dodi (and the rest of you, too, of course)?



## Guldal (Aug 23, 2021)

I thought it might be time to challenge Istvan with a wee bit of hos own medicine!

So what is this:


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2021)

haynaldianum?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 24, 2021)

Lowii?


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 24, 2021)

Intaniae?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 24, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> haynaldianum?





DrLeslieEe said:


> Lowii?





dodidoki said:


> Intaniae?


One of you is close, but not exactly there!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 24, 2021)

Then richardianum.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 24, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Then richardianum.


Nope!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 24, 2021)

Lynniae could be another chance, but please keep this secret till opening.This might be exciting.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 24, 2021)

This is haynaldianum var. laurae


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2021)

I love suspense...not long to wait I hope.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 25, 2021)

Cheap supermarket hybrid - no doubt.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 25, 2021)

abax said:


> I love suspense...not long to wait I hope.


No, Angela, I hope the first flower has opened sufficiently to be ready for its close-up during the upcoming weekend!

One of you have struck gold, by the way....but I can reveal, It's not my compatriote Per (P.K.Hansen)! ☠


----------



## Martin (Aug 25, 2021)

eggshells said:


> This is haynaldianum var. laurae


I would Seconds that Tip!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Open blooms will tell you.
The buds look more haynaldianum than lowii, I thought also.
The leaves also give it away. Haynaldianum seem to have darker green leaves with highly glossy surface while lowii has dull surface that feel leather to touch instead of smooth like haynaldianum.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 29, 2021)

And the winner is..........


eggshells said:


> This is haynaldianum var. laurae





I will post it in its own separate thread, when - hopefully - all three buds are fully opened.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 29, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## abax (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovely...for a Paph. ;>)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice!

Lots of books there!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2021)

what makes it var Laurae?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 30, 2021)

Beautiful. I'm in the proces of killing mine, and I'm doing a great job.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 30, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> what makes it var Laurae?


I probably won't be able to come up with a better answer than the one Eggshell's provided to the same question, when you asked in 2019:


eggshells said:


> One of the distinctions is the subtle spots on the dorsal and also plant habit. This is a much more compact plant than the standard form.


To get any wiser, we'll have to search for Golamo's original description! Or maybe be the happy owner of Gruß' new books on the genus (if or when he gets to this variety of the species).


----------



## Guldal (Aug 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Lots of books there!


Sorry to disappoint on this guess, also, Leslie... they are cds, not books!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 30, 2021)

Beautiful P. haynadianum (var. laurae). 


Guldal said:


> ............To get any wiser, we'll have to search for Golamo's original description! Or maybe be the happy owner of Gruß' new books on the genus (if or when he gets to this variety of the species).


Sorry, Olaf dedicated 2 pages of his book to Paph. haynaldianum var. laurae but he wrote nothing about taxonomical issues.

I cite from his book:
"Einschätzung:
Ob die Einstufung der Pflanzen als eine Varietät von Paph. haynaldianum gerechtfertigt ist, lässt sich wegen der nur wenigen, gefundenen Pflanzen kaum verifizieren. Zudem befinden sich nur wenige Pflanzen zur genaueren Untersuchung in Kultur."
Translation.
"Evaluation / assesment :
Whether the classification of the plants as a variety of Paph. haynaldianum is justified, is due to the few plants which were found hardly to verify. Furthermore are only few plants in cultur to make exact examinations.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2021)

NIce, thanks for sharing.
the colors make it v. Laurae.
P..K. Hansen is tooo funny!!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 30, 2021)

Albeit not the original description, Andres S. Golamco, Jr. in a later article describes var. laurae thus:







The new variety of *Paphiopedilum haynaldianum* was discovered in Cebu Island, Philippine and described in Waling-Waling Review 2002 as _*Paphiopedilum haynaldianum var.laurae*_. In truth, this new variety was discovered by local village people in1998 and sent to the auther in order to identify. Some of those specimen were flowered and the color pattern, hue and form of these flowers were different from common type,*Paphiopedilum haynaldianum* Rchb.f.The type of _*Paphiopedilum haynaldianum*_ was discovered in Luzon Island. Comparing with The flowers of this new variety common typen in Indonesia and Malaysia, this new variety have a shorter inflorescence 25~35cm long and the petals are downswept almost paralel along the sides of the pouch. The spotting near the base of the dosal sepal are either reduced or absent. The pouch and the base color of the dosal sepal and petals are yellow bronze to orange-tan in color.​​


----------



## Martin (Aug 30, 2021)

I had this Type in my earlier collection. Unfourtunatly i gave them away. Now i wish that i have kept them... 








haynaldianum


Explore this photo album by epicphals on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 31, 2021)

The description says the petals are parallel to the pouch; down swept.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 31, 2021)

There's a in sito picture of a plant like that in guido Braems new book.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 31, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> The description says the petals are parallel to the pouch; down swept.



If this is so.....than are neighter the plant of Jens (Guldal) nor the plant of eggshells a true Paph. haynaldianum var. laurae.
I found two bad photos of Paph. haynaldianum var. laurae on the site of Dr. Tanaka. This flower with its downswept petals fits obviously to the description mentioned by Stephen.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 31, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> The description says the petals are parallel to the pouch; down swept.


Nope, but the rest of the description fits.... and I wonder, whether the downswept petals are indeed a trait or maybe just a characteristicum for the few plants, Golamco flowered and saw before he described this variety... We all remember the history behind the name 'micranthum', don't we!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2021)

These flowers look like what Sam, Orchid Inn, has been calling haynaldianum v vinicolor. Only i think the petals are maroon approaching the pouch with reduced or no spotting. I'm not totally sure.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks to Eggshells, I have lots of his laurea seeds (now babies) in the lab. I'll see how consistent this ilk is! A 5 year plan lol and lots of friends.


----------

